
Overclocking the Raspberry Pi 4 - headalgorithm
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-pi-4-b-overclocking,6188.html
======
justinclift
Ugh. Several of the graphs are purposely deceptive, to make the difference
appear far more visually impressive than it really is when going by the
numbers.

Take note of the starting number when reading those horizontal bar graphs. :(

